# Hamster transport



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw an ad on craigslist for baby hamsters near my hometown and I'm looking into getting one. But I'm in college about an hour and a half away from where the babies are located. They were born March 3rd and the ad says they will be ready to go in around 3 weeks which is when I will be home for Easter. I guess I'm wondering if its safe to travel with a young hamster in a car for an hour and a half or will that be too much stress?


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

It MIGHT be stressful as it is a new environment for them. You should find a hamster forum and ask there.

http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/
This one I used when I had my hamster(RIP Nelly) they are strict in rules but mean well.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

An hours long ride is not to much to be worried about , not even two 
Have a pet carrier with you filled with nesting material (not cotton or those horrible wool types they sell at the petshop, they are _really_ dangerous!!) unbleached toiletpaper works best or carefresh crinkles etc. 
have loads in there so the little fuzzball can hide if wanted. Keep the car worm!  

you should set up the cage at home before getting the ham, so that you can give him/her as easy an transition as possible, without you having to stress about getting the cage together while he freaks in his carrier 

then let him rest for a day, moving is really stressfull for hamsters so he needs rest and to calm down.

I have been keeping hamsters for 14 years and this is the way I do it and how I advice my buyers of kits to travel with their new furry friend 

I use the forum HamsterCentral , they are great at helping, and like here they are online 24/7 ready to help!  

you are also very much welcome to ask me if you have any questions ^_^


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes to all Axeria said!  It will definitely be stressful, but not detrimentally so, as long as there's proper nesting material and they're not getting banged around too much. When I used to travel with my hamsters, I would put them on the floor of the car, with the carrier in a big box and a light sheet over it to keep the sun off. 

Man, I used to go on all the hamster forums back in the day  the one I used to moderate seems to be defunct now, though.


----------



## JenMorri88 (Dec 24, 2020)

I had a hamster and it was not stressful for him, well, as far as I saw from him, he generally slept all the way, but I think it all very much depends on the hamster itself


----------

